# M3 & M5 on a high speed track in Oschersleben-Germany



## Markus M3Drift (Nov 26, 2010)

This was a great track and lots of fun drifting in Oschersleben.
M3 is modified for Drift
M5 is just stock with no mods

http://www.vimeo.com/12401295


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

We get the drift.


----------

